# Need Prayer For Muffy



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know a few of you ask about Muffy so I wanted to update you. We took Muffy to have his eyes checked a week ago, he's been doing pretty well since his catract surgey, but the last few days we have noticed his eyes look red and look like they hurt. They did some blood work and it came back that her had a staph infection in his eyes. :smcry: So he went on MORE eye drops and MORE meds :shocked: they then had us make a appointment with our vet to have more blood work. THis time it came back that he had staph infection throughout his little body and that he also had a yeast infection :w00t: the vet put him on a antibotic and took more blood work to see how his liver was doing  so to have been giving him his antibotic and then yesterday he just stopped eating and wouldn't take his meds. So off to the vets we go, the blood work on his liver came back, his liver levels are suppose to be between 5 to 30, Muffy's is 38. The vet was abit concerned because he had stopped eating. He lost 3lbs in a month, so I went and got some chicken and cut it in small bit sizes and put his meds in it. He actually ate :chili: now we wait to see what the eye doc and the vet decides what to do about the staff infection, they took him off the antibotics because some times it causes them to not eat. I worry about the little man, he will soon be 12 and with all his issues each day is precious. Matilda would be heart broken if she didn't have her brother. So if you think of Muffy in your days please stop and say alittle prayer for him. Thanks in advance. I'm going to put his picture here so you can have a face with your prayer. 

[attachment=25134:ctmpphpqSjIek.jpg]


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Poor Muffy! I'll pray.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahh that face is so precious and I'm so sorry Muffy has all these issues to deal with! You can be assured he is in my prayers and that the vets can get their heads together and get him back to feeling well!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Please, Please , Please, let Muffy be OK. rayer: rayer: rayer: I'll pray that he gets better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I love Muffy - sending positive thoughts - for an even longer life , and great health . :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Hugs for you and Muffy :grouphug: I hope the health problems clear up soon.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I will keep Muffy in my thoughts for a speedy recovery :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Muffy please get better!!! rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Poor little Muffy! :bysmilie: I'll pray rayer: That all the infections go bye-bye and Muffy can be well again!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Aww, Muffy is a doll, what a sweet face she has and her eyes have such expression! :wub: :wub: You guys are in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery....please keep us updated. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Praying for Muffy rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a precious pic of our little Muffy. You bet prayers are headed your way.

Please give him a special, gentle hug, from me and the gang :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, poor Muffy. He sure is a sweetiepie. I'm sending lots of prayers for him rayer: . And hugs for you all. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're sending lots of prayers for Muffy to get better. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

We're sending lots of prayers and hugs for Muffy


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Lots of prayers for muffy :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Poor Muffy, I will definately keep him in my prayers rayer: I will pray he can get through this set back and back to better health :grouphug:


----------



## cathynleo (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying hard for Muffy rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

What an adorable mug sweet Muffy has! Hugs and prayers for your special boy. I'm so sorry he's going through so much recently.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor, sweet little Muffy. I'm saying lots of prayers rayer: and sending lots and lots of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I love our sweet Muffy. :wub: :wub: I pray that he feels better soon.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh poor Muffy! I'm so sorry he's not doing well, and will keep him in my prayers. Thank goodness he has such a great mommy. 
P.S. He looks so sweet and I just love his curly ears.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, what a precious face!! Sending good wishes for Muffy!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, poor Muffy. I hope he starts feeling better soon. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Muffy will be in our thoughts and prayers!!! rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

When my Marshmallow was ill I needed meds so I could groom her. The vet gave her Valium which made her very active and also increased her desire to eat. My vet at the time says that valium in some dogs increases appitites.
Prayers being sent for Muffy.


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

What a sweet face he has :wub: ! We'll be keeping him in our thoughts and prayers rayer: for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

[attachment=25137:AngelSet1pic.gif]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

will be praying for a speedy recoverly for muffy :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm wondering if the supplement "Transfer-factor" ( an immune boosting supplement) might help Muffy fight off some of the infections? We have had those on our diabetes board ( diabetic pets have compromised immune system) using it and where I learned of it.
Here's a link for some information:
http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/tf/s/tfplus-ing.htm

I have gotten a similar product at our local health food store for Naddie since she had to have so much 'stuff' put into her in her early days after rescue and I want to help keep her immune system up and running as much as possible.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I was just thinking of Muffy the other day. Please give him lots of hugs from me and Paris sends lots of kisses. Prayers will be said. :grouphug:


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I'll be thinking of muffy as well. rayer: </span>


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy hasn't ate for two days :smcry: he shakes all the time and we are unable to get him to take his pills PLEASE PRAY, he is going to the vet later today. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

rayer: rayer: rayer: for little Muffy! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

rayer: I hope that everything goes fine with your cute Muffy :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Please Muffy, we are all praying for you, please get well little boy, we love you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear Muffy isn't eating. Sending lots of hugs and prayers. :grouphug: rayer: 

Please update us when you return from the vet.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We took Muffy to the vets yesterday, they said he has arthritis in his back. Poor littleman, the vet said that's why he has been shaking so much, still can't figure out why he isn't eating much. Today he had some ham and chicken and ate it but won't eat his dog food. They put him on more meds :eusa_hand: enough already. He's now up to 12 pills a day.  he has lost another pound, please keep him in your prayers. I'll keep you updated


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'm glad they found the source of his shaking...is the medication controlling that now? Praying for your sweet Muffy. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, he's in my prayers. I hope the pills can help take away the pain for the little darling. Love to you all.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Praying for sweet Muffy


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear about Muffy's ill health. I will keep him in my prayers for comfort and recovery.
God bless you for taking care of him.
Melanie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Muffy. I hope and pray he can recover soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It could be the meds are making his tummy feel a bit queezy and so he doesn't want to eat. ( The tend to 'listen' to their bodies) . or just having the pain itself. Would something like pepcid AC be of any help? I gave that to Missy ( 1/4 of 10 mg tab before meals...she was abt 9.5-10pounds) 

There is a great med for arthritis I used for little Missy when she had her back injury.. The vet initially gave her a steroid shot.. to do a 'quick-relief' but didn't want to keep her on even the oral. ( steroids and diabetes don't work well and want to avoid if possible)
The med is called ZUBRIN. it as developed for doggie arthritis. I think used in Europe before it was 'accepted" here .
It has the 'properties' of a steroid but not the nasty side affects. It basically is a NSAID but it doesn't have the side affects as most. It actually is a little tiny 'wafer' that you put on the tongue and it dissolves and is absorbed there. ( less problem to the gastro-tract).
It did help Missy and we'd have kept her on it BUT we were also dealing with her cancer and she was on Piroxicam for that ( also a NSAID but had tumor slowing properties) and vet wanted to get her back on that asap . Piroxicam, wasn't doing the trick for the pain but likely because the dose is pretty strick and maybe was too low to do both jobs... but since long term daily it could have caused gastro problems. 
If the present med doesn't do the trick you might want to try this.
However praying he gets relief very soon!

here's a link to the Zubrin:

http://www.zubrin.com/home.html


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm really sorry to hear about Muffy. I'll be thinking about him. I've didn't expect to be able to check in - but now I'm really glad I was able to. I hope the doctors will help him and that he'll be on the mend by the time I return to the US. You hang in there Paula!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

We're thinking of you little Muff-man! Please get better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You and Muffy are still in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: 
Tina


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Poor little Muffy, Paula both of you are in my thougthts and prayers :grouphug: 
I really hope he can start to eat soon, and all his pain subsides with the meds :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Sending all my prayers and special thoughts for you baby!!
ANDREA


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so scared, Muffy isn't bouncing back like before, he is getting worse :smcry: he just won't eat his food, so last night I boiled some chicken breast and made some rice, he did eat some. He's not drinking much water, makes me worry because he is on water pills. He shakes alot, the meds the vet gave him work for a little while. I tried to carry Muffy out to go potty and I just touched his back and he fell over :smcry: I am trying to have my husband take him back to the vets for a xray and just to be looked at, my husband is in denial, he thinks Muffy will get over this like it's just a tummy acke. I am so scared Muffy might be in his last days :smcry: I can hardly bear the thought :smcry: PLEASE PRAY. I won't rest until Muffy is seen again and it's putting a strane on my marriage. I'll keep you updated, I'm so sad :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: what would I do without all of you :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Paula I am so sorry for you and little Muffy :grouphug: 
You say Muffy is on a water pill, ie lasix and not drinking, he may need to be put on IV fluids as he could be dehydrated.

I really hope your vet can do something to make him more comfortable :wub: 
I also hope you and your hubby can get through this difficult time together, you need one another's support right now to help care for Muffy :grouphug:

You are all in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you try putting a bit of chicken/beef broth in some water to entice Muffy to drink a bit?sometimes tuna water is appealing to them ( the water from the can mixed with reg water.) or even using a 'dropper/syringe' and getting some water into him that way... just a bit at a time. Kind of putting it into his cheek if he doesn't accept it on his tongue.
Maybe even give a call to the vets... maybe they can offer some suggestions over the phone as to the drinking and the water pill. 
:grouphug: My heart aches for you... this is a terrible thing to go thru.. worrying about your baby. :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm soooooo sorry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

UPDATE
We had a really bad night last night with Muffy, he was in alot of pain, we called the vet but they couldn't see him till 2:00 today :bysmilie: my hubby slept with him and Matilda and I slept in the guest room(really didn't sleep) but I felt Muffy didn't need Miss Noisy Pants next to him. I put a bellyband on him before bed and he wet the bed for the very first time in his life. He was so weak he couldn't even move :smcry: I carried him out to go potty and he did and then fell over :smcry: We have cryed most of the day. He did eat some boiled chicken this morning and drank alot of water :aktion033:
We just got back from the vets, we insisted they take a xray of his back,(we thought they might find a tumor) :smcry: but instead they found that he has arthritis so servere on his back that in some areas it has fuzzed. :smhelp: the vet said that they could give Muffy a shot and some prednisolone tabs, a steriod to relieve the pain, they said we had two options, the steriods,or surgery( but that isn't even a option, he has conjestive heart failure). So as I said earlier we took the steriods. I sure hope this gives him some relief. Deep in my heart I know it's just a matter of time till we have some big decissions to consider, but for now I just pray this does the trick. Muffy has ran us over $12000.00 now, but he's worth it. We made the commitment to him and we won't back out now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Praying for Muffy and for you.
Cathy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm still praying like crazy for little Muffy. Bless your heart, you are a good mom.

Muffy has the sweetest little face. Please give him a gentle hug for me. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Aw Paula, I haven't been able to read this thread about Muffy, and I feel guilty about that. I just couldn't bring myself to with Frosty's declining days still so fresh in my mind. You know I think of Muffy all the time and pray for his comfort. :smcry: :smcry: He is such a sweet baby and so near to your heart. I pray not only for him but for you and your peace of mind knowing you are doing everything you can for his comfort and health. I'm very sure he knows that too! 
Peace and love to you,
Dee :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I do pray the steroid does the job it normally does and helps with the pain. Poor little guy! ... and poor you.. it is so hard to see them failing!....harder still when options to help are so limited.
know that Muffy and you are in my prayers!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're praying for Muffy and your family.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so sorry for little Muffy. I hope the steroids will help with his pain. :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Muffy is so sick.  I know how awful it is to go through this,I've been there myself. I will pray for your beloved Muffy. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy had a good night, I took him out at 1:00 and again at 5:00, hubby got up with him at 7:00, very tired today,but Muffy ate some chicken and rice and drank alot of water, he still is having a hard time walking he's trying. I took a picture of him.

He's not feelin very happy
[attachment=25419:ctmpphphDAvTQ.jpg]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww bless his little heart, I am still praying for his recovery rayer: 

I know how tired you both must be, it is a real strain when our babies are not well, we worry and don't sleep well, I hope Muffy has a better night and you can get some well earned sleep too :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad Muffy had a good night!!

Do you use a body sling? I know it helped Missy takes the 'stress/strain" off and allows the meds to better work and do thier job. Much of the pin comes for inflammation and even a bit of swelling of the surrounding tissue. Giving 'support when walking/pottying helps this to 'heal". 
I used a kitchen towel folded lengthwise 3 times and sewed heavy grograin to each shorter end to form long 'loops' ( for handles). It was a big help to MY back as well. ( no bending)


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Poor Muffy! I hope he is ok! rayer: Ill be thinking of you.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this thread. I'm so sorry that Muffy is having a hard time. I'll be thinking of Muffy and praying that he's better soon!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, sending more prayers and my most positive thoughts to darling Muffy. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> So glad Muffy had a good night!!
> 
> Do you use a body sling? I know it helped Missy takes the 'stress/strain" off and allows the meds to better work and do thier job. Much of the pin comes for inflammation and even a bit of swelling of the surrounding tissue. Giving 'support when walking/pottying helps this to 'heal".
> I used a kitchen towel folded lengthwise 3 times and sewed heavy grograin to each shorter end to form long 'loops' ( for handles). It was a big help to MY back as well. ( no bending)[/B]


Thank you, what a great idea, I'm going to make a couple of them tomorrow


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

rayer: rayer: Get better Muffy :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

rayer: [attachment=25429oster2.jpg] rayer: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

rayer: 
I just wanted you to know
you are in my prayers & thoughts.
love, 
billie


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

As you may know, I have been off the site with serious illnesses, but I wanted you to know that my heart goes out to you and your family. You are a fantastic mom. 

Samsonsmom


----------

